# EP eurotropin 120iu vs hygiene black tops



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Out of above, which would you recommend?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Cronus said:


> Out of above, which would you recommend?


 I'll give you my 2 cents.

EP Eurotropin works and has been tested as legit hgh.

Black tops gave me next to nothing at all.


----------



## Big_D (Feb 18, 2016)

Black tops are very hit n miss e.p has been solid and I have seen labs where it has scored well! Both are Chinese generic would deffo go for ep all though there are better generics!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Guess EP it is. Both go for same price.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I've used black tops and did not like them at all, never used EP but there anabolics get good reveiws and I've read of people who have used and rated it, I'd rather pay for and use 40iu of ansomone over both if you can source it mate


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

meekdown said:


> I've used black tops and did not like them at all, never used EP but there anabolics get good reveiws and I've read of people who have used and rated it, I'd rather pay for and use 40iu of ansomone over both if you can source it mate


 Or what would be even better is 2iu ansomone MWF and 6iu EP MWF. Ansomone is great stuff.

I do 2iu Ansomone MT TFS with 4iu Pharmatropin (best UGL HGH I have used) I use insulin so need to use HGH on workout days around it.


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm going to switch from 3iu nordi pen per day too 10iu MWF, and see how it compairs too 3iu pd, 3more pens to use then some Lilly 72iu pens to try! Also got some 40iu kits of ansomone but saving that as most places are out. Be interesting to see wot the EP hgh turns out like


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

meekdown said:


> I'm going to switch from 3iu nordi pen per day too 10iu MWF, and see how it compairs too 3iu pd, 3more pens to use then some Lilly 72iu pens to try! Also got some 40iu kits of ansomone but saving that as most places are out. Be interesting to see wot the EP hgh turns out like


 Eurotropin gave me the strongest sides I've had, very numb finger tip type feeling. But fat loss and fullness was apparent.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers lads, will probably grab two kits for now


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

My mate uses the ep stuff and rates it. ive only ever used their steroids and they were lovely!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Big_D said:


> Black tops are very hit n miss e.p has been solid and I have seen labs where it has scored well! Both are Chinese generic would deffo go for ep all though there are better generics!


 I thought ep stuff was made in France or do they just write that s**t on the box?


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

sen said:


> My mate uses the ep stuff and rates it. ive only ever used their steroids and they were lovely!


 How did you rate the orals mate? I've chance of some ep halo but wasn't too sure, hear good things but can't find any reviews on there halo


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

meekdown said:


> How did you rate the orals mate? I've chance of some ep halo but wasn't too sure, hear good things but can't find any reviews on there halo


 I only used their oils mate. Should have said oils rather than just steroids. Their oils were superb. A few on here have said their orals are poor but I can't comment. Sorry mate.


----------



## Big_D (Feb 18, 2016)

sen said:


> I thought ep stuff was made in France or do they just write that s**t on the box?


 No mate that's just bull all underground generic is from china the ugl just uses there fancy packaging! There is decent hgh out there jus got to keep Upto date with the lab tests from batch to batch! I'm running the Greytop from a consistent hgh source! E.p have stopped producing oils and tabs since they had problems importing raws I believe but the gear was always top notch, they seem to have plenty of gh in stock at a very readonable price per 120iu kits! Ep oils where brewed in uk not France no ugl will put real adress on box jus makes it look more legit


----------



## meekdown (Aug 3, 2009)

sen said:


> I only used their oils mate. Should have said oils rather than just steroids. Their oils were superb. A few on here have said their orals are poor but I can't comment. Sorry mate.


 Thanks anyway mate!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Well go to order and source is out of both lmao. Should checked prior.


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm a bit lost because there are 2 ep products out there, 100iu and 120iu kits. Which one is the good one?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

vigdor said:


> I'm a bit lost because there are 2 ep products out there, 100iu and 120iu kits. Which one is the good one?


 The 120iu is the one I've used and I gtg.


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

Simon 88 said:


> The 120iu is the one I've used and I gtg.


 This is not the euro-pharma one then.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

vigdor said:


> This is not the euro-pharma one then.


 Yes it is. You're statement is wrong.


----------



## vigdor (Jun 27, 2011)

From euro-pharmacies?


----------

